# Canon 7D MkII



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Well the wait is finally over. Canon has published the specs for the new 7D MkII. Looks pretty good to me. 65 point af 1dx predictive focus 10 fps dual digic 6 processors.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d_mark_ii

If it will track stuff coming towards and going away better than the 7D with less noise I'll be buying one.

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yep, was eyeing the specs yesterday. I think I will wait until a few have it in hand and a few reviews are done.
One thing I have learned with Canon, dont buy the first production run.
If its as good as they say, I may have to pickup one myself. High ISO performance in low light is just what I need for early morning wildlife. Yea, and the focus seems to be improved as you say


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*They fixed all the stuff I wanted*

It would have been nice for it to have wi-fi but with the mag case I read its not possible without an external device. Not a biggie really. What I'm really after is less noise and better AF. I've had problems getting stuff to focus correctly when its coming at you or going away. Not a lot of keepers on those kind of shots. The 1dx predictive AF should fix that right up. The 64 focus points don't mean much to me I usually only use single or af expansion mode. But they are all cross type hoping you can get the AF to work at f8 so it will AF with a teleconvertor. The metering sensor is much bigger as well that should be beneficial. The sensor is the same as the 70D from what I can tell. Same MP dual pixel focus etc. Its nice and quiet much more so than my 7D. When you are out in the heat shooting lots of bursts the noise gets bad sometimes. Easy enough to get rid of but all those de noise filters soften the image a little. Better to not have it in the first place. Yea I'm not even going to worry about them till Jan or later. They say Nov for having them to sell. First batch will be gone in days. Maybe even spring. 1800 bucks is a lot of jack. I love my 7D for what I like to shoot its perfect any improvement would be really nice.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*PDF on the new focus system*

Man this new 7D really looks like a great camera. Here is a link to a pdf Canon put out explaining all the new AF goodies.

http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/brochures/EOS_7D_Mark_II_AF_guide_CUSA_9-2014.pdf

Some awesome stuff in this new 7D. Mouth watering already and they ain't even out yet 

Griz


----------

